# Vendetta Talk



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

here it is for all you guys that are just mad that your getting beat by vendetta's


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Seems like a good truck.I just cant make myself race a duratrax....lol


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> Seems like a good truck.I just cant make myself race a duratrax....lol


It's not made by Duratrax, just imported. It's made by Anderson. If it makes you feel any better it's sold by Yokomo and LRP as well.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Any suggestions on a baseline setup for hircr? Caster, camber, toe, oil, sway bars or not. Any hints?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

guff will sware by no swaybars, but i think it will help a lot. but i think they are almost nessecary.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Caster, camber and toe are all preset except for the rear toe.

I've been all over the gammit, thick oil to thin oil. I prefer mine to be a bit thicker with 80 wt oil. The Vendetta has really large shocks and the pistons in them have 4 holes which tends to make the suspesion really soft. However even with a lighter oil like 30wt they work well, which is what I was running yesterday. My dad's has the original shock oil (30wt) and it was working well.

I've tried sway bars and they may have some use but IMO aren't needed. We were running Duratrax's street tires last weekend and they were perfect. Quite a bit better then the stock kit tires, which work well themselves.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> guff will sware by no swaybars, but i think it will help a lot. but i think they are almost nessecary.


No, I don't swear by it, but unlike you I have actually _tried it_ and base my opinion on track testing and not on what you've already bought.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

*/\ouch!*

well, maybe i just need to upgrade the transmitter controller


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

rex cars said:


> well, maybe i just need to upgrade the transmitter controller


As we say in the gym, "Grease the groove". You want to get better at something, you do it over and over and over until your good.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Thomas- Here's the steering servo hold down. Rex, this would be a good item for you as well.

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXLYA5&P=7


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> As we say in the gym, "Grease the groove".


if i heard someone say that in a gym, i'd turn and run








you are right, i do need the track time to learn how to drive it. I'l leave it set like it is for a while and see if i can stay further away from the walls.


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> As we say in the gym, "Grease the groove". You want to get better at something, you do it over and over and over until your good.


I agree. My first time running offroad at Trey's was with the rental vendetta and I did pretty good with the stock setup. I'm not good at noticing changes on my cars so I don't make any changes to the chassis. With the exception of the aftermarket shocks, my truck still has the box setup.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

rex cars said:


> if i heard someone say that in a gym, i'd turn and run
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of us have been playing with these things for a very long time. I won't mention who or how long (right Gary?  ). It takes time to get the hang of it.

Jose- Whatever setup you have was working well, you just dominated all weekend.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well the stock speed control just burned up. just one more reason for me to go out and buy a permax!!!


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks i found it at Stormer last night should be here this week. Now what was the name of that brushless motor


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Permax 400d

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&W=001282776&I=LXNGX1&P=K

Some consider it to be the ultimate motor for the Detta. I'm not sold on it myself (I'm going with a Tekin) but it does take standard 3.2 mm pinions.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Thomas, you were asking about spur gears for the 'detta. I found some on theToyz

http://www.thetoyz.com/cart/thetoyz_details.lasso?id=8408&cat_name=


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

We've been running these tires on my dad's 'Detta and let me tell you, it is dialed! Vel-cro baby! These tires almost give too much traction and you have to adjust your driving a bit to prevent traction rolls. They are actually labled as tires for the Mini Quake but they are the same diameter as the Vendetta wheels.










http://duratrax.com/cars/dtxc9708-b.jpg


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> We've been running these tires on my dad's 'Detta and let me tell you, it is dialed! Vel-cro baby! These tires almost give too much traction and you have to adjust your driving a bit to prevent traction rolls. They are actually labled as tires for the Mini Quake but they are the same diameter as the Vendetta wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them tires look BIG!

Eh eh eh eh!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Haven't you learned Gary? It's not the size of the tire that matters, is how you use 'em


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

*There are no stupid questions, only stupid people, um-kay?*

I bought some duratrax street tires for my 'detta. They came with strips of adhesive backed foam. Are these supposed to be stuck to the inside of the tire, or on the rim?

C'mon, be polite. At least look the other way before you roll your eyes!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

To the tire. Then slide it over the wheel making sure the foam don't get bunched up anywhere when sliding over the wheel


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

thanx. I wasn't sure since there wasn't an instruction sheet to ignore :biggrin:


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

In true forum style I will give another answer, only because of some 1/8 scale foams I used recently that had instructions with them.

The foam was stuck to the wheel, that way it would not add to the rotating mass of the tire making it balloon quicker.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

For anybody contemplating getting a Vendetta, here is a pretty good article and video reviewing it.

http://www.rcuniverse.com/magazine/article_display.cfm?article_id=916


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

How did you pull the tire around the foam without messing it up. Tires commonly barely pull over the wheel so as to have a tight fit much less a foam filler also.


gkcontra said:


> In true forum style I will give another answer, only because of some 1/8 scale foams I used recently that had instructions with them.
> The foam was stuck to the wheel, that way it would not add to the rotating mass of the tire making it balloon quicker.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Dont run me over guys! :slimer:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> Dont run me over guys! :slimer:


Then squeeze the trigger harder and go faster


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

in my particular case, i'm gonna defer to Trey. i can barely get the tire on the rim to begin with, but i am also putting together a combination that was never meant to be.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

man this thread went dead fast!!! i finally got a buggy, and am really happy with it. i just got to learn how to drive better


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Well I just ordered a Vendetta. I haven't been huge into RC, but I have Stampede that I bash around with. Haven't done any upgrades to the pede, but plan on doing some to the new Vendetta in the future. 

Anything, I need to know while waiting on it to get here? I'm pretty excited. I would like to race it eventually, but I'm not sure where to start. I know a lot of you folks race around town so I'm all ears. I'm on the NW side at 290 and the Beltway.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Perfect, you are real close to HIRCR. Check out the website for a race schedule www.hircr.com.

M&M is about to start up their off road track as well, they are located on Chimney Rock.

As for the 'detta I would recommend steel axles for the rear and a ball diff. The stock plastic axles work ok unless you hit a lot of stuff or put down a lot of power, but I highly recommend them.


----------

